# Cynergy Cycles Santa Monica



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

I bought my first bike from them. That was the last time. I've gone back repeatedly to see what kind of customer service they have. Well, first off - they charge you for every kind of maintenance work you do. Like, no kidding. Most of what they do is try to sell you stuff. They try to make it look like they don't. In Los Angeles proper - Helen's Cycles is the best thus far  Rockin service, good people and they are as fair as possible with prices and service - you buy a bike from them and you have free service for a year. What makes Cynergy think that their expertise is so valuable that they nickel and dime you for everything? Baffles me.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

then why didn't you buy your bike from Helen's - seems like the fail is on you...


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh forgot to mention that.....I sold my Specialized bike in 1 month, then got my Cervelo from Helen's  It's been great thus far! I just popped into Cynergy recently and wanted to see if their CS had changed.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

whatever. Lots of people are happy with Cynergy. It's owned by guys who have been part of the So Cal bike scene for a long time, they support local racers with their team etc. Unless there's a specific incident, why post something that just rags on a shop?


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

Cynergy is probably the best shop I've been to. Handled a warranty replacement for my Tarmac very quickly, everybody always is nice when I go in.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*cinergy*



SROC3 said:


> I bought my first bike from them. That was the last time. I've gone back repeatedly to see what kind of customer service they have. Well, first off - they charge you for every kind of maintenance work you do. Like, no kidding. Most of what they do is try to sell you stuff. They try to make it look like they don't. In Los Angeles proper - Helen's Cycles is the best thus far  Rockin service, good people and they are as fair as possible with prices and service - you buy a bike from them and you have free service for a year. What makes Cynergy think that their expertise is so valuable that they nickel and dime you for everything? Baffles me.


 I bought many things there& I'm in their computer yet they don't seem to acknowledge me. Helens is better (I dont like Venice). However quality of Cinergi's service is good. When I bought spokes they told me to get extra in case they break.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Cynergy seems to get extremely busy on most weekends, customer service suffers, so try weekdays if at all possible.

Regardless, they do seem somewhat more "hard sell" to me than many other bike shops. 
Their _written_ exchange /return policies also seem more restrictive. The sales guy may tell you "_sure, bring the saddle back, we'll exchange it_" , but if that conflicts with written policy, which will prevail ?! ;-)


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

I think it's fair to post on the Cynergy topic. It is fair to balance the raving reviews with the reality that others observed.

You may have guessed that I am one of those people who got burned by them. I read all the great reviews about the place and got taken. Basically, I bought a frame set from them. When I brought it home, I started building it out. Then I had a thought to weigh the fork since it seemed heavy. That's when I realized they sold me the frame with a fork for a lower model. When I brought it back to ask them why, I ended up getting a story about how it was a discounted item and that was the fork it comes with. Of course, there was no mention of this when they were making the sale (and the fork was the proper color to match the frame - not deceptive at all, huh). They wanted another $250 from me to get the correct fork for the frame. Nice huh?

I spoke with 2 other friends about my experience and discovered that they were taken in other ways. They kept their mouths shut because of the universal praise about Cynergy amongst their friends.

So, the truth is not so rosy. Yes, there are people that got good service. Others, not so much (or down right deceived).


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I like the vibe in Cynergy but don't find myself there that often. I prefer a smaller store with more personalized service. I'm now friends with the main guy at a nearby shop and he treats me really, really well. I've never bought a bike from them, but he still does minor tweaks/adjustments for me all the time and refuses to let me pay. I've brought him lunch a couple times to pay him back.

I'm almost always on my bike when I'm down in that area, so if I don't go to my preferred LBS then Helens is the next choice. Mainly because I'd have to pass it on Broadway to get to Cynergy.

If Cynergy doesn't offer free service for a year on a bike you buy from them, that's weak, and inconsistent from the policies of other shops I've frequented.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

.....That all being said, I'm sure they have their plus-es  

Helen's is just SO much better.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Helens is great.


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

+1 For Helen's!


----------



## blankdrift (Jul 17, 2010)

SM-Rider said:


> I think it's fair to post on the Cynergy topic. It is fair to balance the raving reviews with the reality that others observed.
> 
> You may have guessed that I am one of those people who got burned by them. I read all the great reviews about the place and got taken. Basically, I bought a frame set from them. When I brought it home, I started building it out. Then I had a thought to weigh the fork since it seemed heavy. That's when I realized they sold me the frame with a fork for a lower model. When I brought it back to ask them why, I ended up getting a story about how it was a discounted item and that was the fork it comes with. Of course, there was no mention of this when they were making the sale (and the fork was the proper color to match the frame - not deceptive at all, huh). They wanted another $250 from me to get the correct fork for the frame. Nice huh?.


Disclaimer: I am NOT a lawyer, NOT giving legal advice, however...

_The type of deception described above is, IMHO, fraud.

There is a failure to disclose and, based on the facts, misrepresentation. The difference in fork could be classified as a latent defect - concealed by the fact it matched in color and brand, and it would not be discoverable to a purchaser upon reasonable inspection at the time of purchase. _

Just saying...


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the thought.

I raised my voice a little bit with them in the store and they treated me like I was the unreasonable person. I was careful not to be rude and even explained to the sales person that it wasn't personal. They couldn't see how this situation was deceptive to the buyer.

Regardless, it has been about 1.5 yrs now. I have bought another bike since then... and it was from Hellen's.





blankdrift said:


> Disclaimer: I am NOT a lawyer, NOT giving legal advice, however...
> 
> _The type of deception described above is, IMHO, fraud.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

*Cynergy = my personal heroes*

Strange how things work. I've lived in West LA for years now, probably been stuck in SM Blvd. traffic right next to Cynergy too many times to recall... and yet I've never known about 'em till today. Before now, it's been Helen's, I. Martin, and the internet...

Normally, I get my bike tuned every six months or so, but this time I thought I'd do some work myself. So I sit down last night to lube my Speedplays...

My bike (older) has X/1s. They've been phenomenal, but I've never lubed them before. So I'm reading up and realize I need the special grease gun. But at 7:00pm, no LBS is open who sells the Speedplay grease gun, so I look for an alternative and find the one that Performace bikes (which is open till 8:00) carries. I rush down, rush home, only to discover that I also need either a "speedy luber" attachment or an X/1 lubricating upgrade kit. D'oh.

So now I'm in a funk; I've just dropped 40 bones on a tool and some grease that I can't use. I don't have retaining ring pliers, so I try to fabricate something and it doesn't work. So I growl at my family, get on the 'net, but can't find anyone who sells either the Speedy Luber or the upgrade kit. So I fire off an email to Speedplay and ask them what to do...

I toss and turn all night. This morning, I get an email from Speedplay saying that they'll happily sell me the part... as long as I spend at least 25 bucks. Grrrr. I don't begrudge one iota their need to make a profit. They deserve it. But I'm frustrated.

I start calling my favorite LBSs. No one's got the luber or the converter kits. No one will order either for me unless it's part of a bigger order. Again, I don't begrudge anyone their right to make a fair profit. But my mug o' frustration runneth over....

And then, out of the blue, Road Bike Review zots an email saying "hey, come check out our latest articles." Okay. I click on it, eventually find this thread. Cynergy Cycles? Wow. How is it possible I've never heard of 'em? I google 'em. Check out the store on the map. Look at photos. Gawd, I've driven by there a billion times....

So I call 'em. 

"Yep. We got the converters and the Speedy Luber, but you should probably just get the converter."

"How much," I ask in fear (having read this thread and expecting to be sold something I don't need....)

"A buck."

Scotty himself could not have beamed me there any faster. They had exactly what I needed, couldn't have been more cheerful & helpful. I was so happy I even dropped an extra 25 on silver handlebar tape--something else no one locally seems to have right now.

Don't get me wrong; I love Helen's in SM (Westwood, not so much), but Cinergy just won a fan, and customer, for life.

Oh, and thanks OP for the thread. Sorry they didn't jive for you, but my pedals thank you.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

this is an overpriced store. and not very good compared to Helen's.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

stevesbike said:


> whatever. Lots of people are happy with Cynergy. It's owned by guys who have been part of the So Cal bike scene for a long time, they support local racers with their team etc. Unless there's a specific incident, why post something that just rags on a shop?


No it's not. I believe this is no longer the case. It's now owned by Specialized.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

mikeyp123 said:


> No it's not. I believe this is no longer the case. It's now owned by Specialized.


nope - stevesbike had it right. It _was_ started as a Specialized concept store but that didn't last and was eventually sold off to the current owners.


----------

